#  Chat Ecke >   falsche Bewerbung >

## Patientenschubser

Hallo, 
was stimmt mit dieser Bewerbung nicht?  :emot22_thinking:   
Ich habe diese als Anhaltspunkt für meine letzte Bewerbung genommen, habe aber nie wieder was von der Firma gehört. 
Wäre dankbar für Eure Tipps & Informationen.  :u_idea_bulb02:  
Viele Grüße vom 
Schubser

----------


## Leonie

Hallo Schubser! 
Also ich find die Bewerbung einfach nur Klasse! Des anzig wos i mer vorstelln könnt wär, das des Unnernehma die Fremdsprach net gekennt hot!  
Lieba Grüß
Leonie

----------


## StarBuG

Also ich hätte dich als Facility Manager, wie Hausmeister ja jetzt auf Neudeutsch heißt, eingestellt  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Teetante

**lach mich weg* 
Facilitiy Manager, hihi.  
Klicke nachher mal in Ruhe auf die Bewerbung.... Aber des Schwäbisch konn halt net jeder verstehn....  *

----------


## StarBuG

Ist das net Hesisch  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Teetante

*Ah gugge mol, nen Wuppertaler versucht hessisch vom schwäbische zu unnerscheide! 
Frag mich net, ich weiß es net, ich verstehe beide, kann beide, wenn ich vor Ort bin mitschwätze, aber das Kölsch kommt doch immer wieder durch.... 
Kann beide Schlachtrufe für Karneval, wobei mir persönlich das Alaaf lieber ist! Nächste Woche ist es wieder soweit! Donnerstag der Wieversturm durch's Dorf und dann am Samstag: de Zoch kütt! 
*lach**

----------


## lucy230279

na toll. lasst die ossi-tante ruhig außen vor, isch voschteh euch glei gor nisch.... *schluchz*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo Lucy
nu dann musste dich umschauen und auf der VHS einen Gundkurs in schwäbisch - hessisch - fränkisch belegen. 
Vielleicht wird das ja als Weiterbnildungsmassnahme naerkannt und du kannst die Kosten beim Finazamt gelten machen. 
Gruß Schubsi

----------


## lucy230279

nana, da lern i lieber den wiener dialekt, den mog i so...
warum gibst du mir kein unterricht in schwäbisch? hessisch mog i net...

----------


## Patientenschubser

Mach ich gerne, werde mich sofort dran machen und Unterrichtseinheiten vorbereiten.... 
Schubsi

----------


## lucy230279

*freu* vielen dank herr schubsi  :Smiley:

----------


## Monsti

Noi, noi, schwäbisch isch des fei edde kwäa, neddamol em endfärndschde! Ond an Hausmeischdr brauchet'd Schwoba au edde, mir henn jo'd Kehrwoch, gell!? D' große ond d'kloine, do däd so a Kerle bloß em Wäg romschdanda. 
A liabs Grüßle
vom Monschderle

----------


## lucy230279

hilfe!!!  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:   
bitte in deutsch, fühl mich ausgegrenzt und dabei gebe ich mir so viel mühe nicht sächsisch zu schreiben... :loser_3_cut:

----------


## Teetante

*@ Monsti! 
Ich verston et - für mich brauchst Du das nit einzudeutschen!  
Kölsche Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

ihr müsst ja nicht, *schmoll*  :Sad:

----------


## Monsti

Lucy, 
von mir aus kosch ruhig sächsle, do hann'i koi Problem. Mit meim Schbrochv'rschdändnis ko i sogar des Sächsische v'schdande. 
A Winkerle von der
Angie

----------


## lucy230279

das habsch sogar verstandn... :Grin:

----------

